# Has anyone tried IKEA kitchen cabinets ?



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Great Cabinets*

I installed my own kitchen and would go with Ikea again without a 2nd thought about it. If you can build flat pack then they are great value. Attached pic's of my apartment. I did have to use my table saw on a couple pieces and glue the veneer. I wish it was this clean now!! dorf dude


----------



## simon templar (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for the pics !
I'll give it a shot then..


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Warning*

This is just a warning that Ikea kitchens are not turn key finished when you order them. Use their sales personel with your plans to order it. They are great value if you can DIY flat pack and have tools to finish it up. You will not get the same quality from any kitchen store for the same price. I wish you a great kitchen if you tackle it. dorf dude...


----------

